# D750 dynamic range no HDR



## vipgraphx (Oct 20, 2014)

This was taken yesterday in our home. It was a rainy gloomy afternoon. Lighting was very dim and I wanted to test out the dynamic range and see how much info I could pull out and drop down. This was taken hand held. 

Settings as follows
F2.55
1/1600
-0.67
ISO 1000

The D750 proves to be a great low light high ISO monster. 




amazon guys on rainy day by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2014)

Pretty impressive!


----------

